# Smoke and Jokers Massacre!



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Let me start by saying the LK havent gotten hit like this since I was a noob in my other forum. And granted, I wasnt the "LK" yet...lol...but this was bad. And based on my intelligence, there could be more coming.

It was a normal Friday afternoon....kind of quiet...although Thursday was a bit noisy with a few shots firsed at the LK's HQ...but I was able to escape and suffered only minor injuries. Thinking today would be OK, I went back in the office. That was a HUGE MISTAKE!!!

There was a large explosion followed by a loud rendition of the Pomp and Circumstance March Song...

OHHHH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

THE LK HAS BEEN HIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BY THE JOKERS!!!!!!

The entire office was in rubble and smoke was everywhere!

Employees were injured and I could not escape as well....this was a massive strike....

After the smoke cleared....6 warheads were found.....although these jokers thought they were slick without identifying themselves, the LK is not noob and has his tricks....Through my investigating, I have pinned all the jokers responsible for this heinous act. You will notice each hit was separated by a tag to show where it came from and the ZIP. You cannot slip up when attacking the LK fellas...  _*(ps...I also thought you guys need to be recognized after this mauling!  )*_

Look Below!!

It started with a warning shot.....

then came the WARHEADS!

And the final blow....the grand daddy of the mission!

Each bomb exploded larger and larger as we go down that list!!! Now as I mentioned earlier, since I tagged these criminals...I still know there are other Jokers in this crew...so I will remain undercover for now....it will take sometime...but the LK WILL recover.....

Fellas...I am in awe of such a strike...you guys ROCK man...major props from you and huge THANKS!! There are a handful I never tried here and some bandless ones I will confirm. And is that a Cameroon ANEJO!!???? VERY RARE!! Look at these sticks guys!!! TOP NOTCH!! Extremely Generous....now this is what we call RUTHLESS AGGRESSION CL peeps!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Ding dong...


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Ding dong...


ahhh FU$K.....lol


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Ding dong...


Avon calling? <G>

Oh wait! It was Spanky And Our Gang! HAH!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

That one wasn't me. I've never had one of those Tampa Sweethearts. Nice try though Mario. I can cover my tracks better than that. :lol:


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very nice! Those S&A guys don't mess around!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

S&A does it again. Hey y'all should change your name to Toke & Aces ay least it would be more fun to type T&A


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

forgop said:


> That one wasn't me. I've never had one of those Tampa Sweethearts. Nice try though Mario. I can cover my tracks better than that. :lol:


I have strong evidence it is my friend....but I will recheck my records.....lol


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Like I said, that one wasn't mine. See if you can figure it out. :lol:


----------



## Click2Riff (May 19, 2007)

Effiin' A! S&A!!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

OK...I believe ya then Duane...I'm going with Barnz then....you guys must have just picked him up!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

You got punked.


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> OK...I believe ya then Duane...I'm going with Barnz then....you guys must have just picked him up!!


You aren't as good on your intel as I thought. :roflmao:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

There is no other choice then...no one else is listed....unless he is hiding...


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

A complete and utter carpet bombing... ho-leee cripes! Nice stuff Smoke & Aces, that was spectacular! Enjoy them Pips...it may take a while to do so, however! 

CD


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Would love to take the credit for this but really can't. I would get rid of your intel officer-- I would suggest Firing Squad!!!!!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> There is no other choice then...no one else is listed....unless he is hiding...


Don't look at ME! Squid doesn't join into little children's clubs... <G>

Although wait a moment... We get Squid and LK teamed up (and perhaps even Ghostie, if he's up for it) and start our own little team... <G> We could conquer all of CigarLive in under a week! HAH!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Don't look at ME! Squid doesn't join into little children's clubs... <G>
> 
> Although wait a moment... We get Squid and LK teamed up (and perhaps even Ghostie, if he's up for it) and start our own little team... <G> We could conquer all of CigarLive in under a week! HAH!


So what would you call your team? The Girlie Scouts?


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

We might just call the team "Tromp The [email protected]& Out Of Jimbo" although I'm sure that would give you a feeling of importance you don't really deserve... <G> HAH!!!

Squid Has Spoken!

Actually, I was thinking of calling it "Illuminatius" but there's probably objections to that...


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

LOL...well I have to tell ya...my addy is not 33813...sorry bub...but those look like some nice smokies. Enjoy yourself mon


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> LOL...well I have to tell ya...my addy is not 33813...sorry bub...but those look like some nice smokies. Enjoy yourself mon


DOOD! You either gotta choose SIDES, or be prepared for SQUID to destroy you like I just did to LK... <G>

Dammit! Squid might just end yer misreable existence anyway, as I still have a fair supply of longer-than-Robusto sticks that I don't particularly like to smoke. (I still have these as they weren't in the Big Box Humidor that was stolen...)

And besides that, I owe you one or four hard SMACKS anyway!

-Squid AKA: My Son Is An AGGIE!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice bombing run there guys - that was a big friggin' hammer! Good thing you hit the office or Mario wouldn't have to worry about flame-roasting his peppers any more...

:biggrin:


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

I got to give it to S&A, they got firepower!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

That is some serious tonnage! What a smackdown! Good on you, Smoke and Aces!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Nice bombing run there guys - that was a big friggin' hammer! Good thing you hit the office or Mario wouldn't have to worry about flame-roasting his peppers any more...
> 
> :biggrin:


I think his peppers WERE flame-roasted anyway... I hear he is speaking in a higher pitch than normal!

I always love that song by the Carpenters:

"_We've only just begun_ "
.... maybe you all should listen to it sometime!


----------



## dowellmichaeld (Jul 21, 2007)

Shock & Awe, great bomb. I'm surprised I couldn't see the clouds up here!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> So what would you call your team? The Girlie Scouts?


Probably *The **Girl Scout Cookies*----------:redface:


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Mario, that is one heck of a barrage. Very nice job S&A.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

You know how I feel now!!!

Squid, if you need some hitting power, let me know bud!!!! I work alone, but have been known to do mercenary missions sometimes!!!!!

(I have also been known to do the missionary position too!)


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

John51277 said:


> (I have also been known to do the missionary position too!)


Hopefully not receiving!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

g8trbone said:


> Hopefully not receiving!


:lol: Man I laughed so hard that I went in to a fit of coughing when I read this!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey Squid....that is not a bad idea....and I know that The Ghost would definitely side with the LK! 

Now Joker Boys....you can deny all you want....the intelligence is not wrong. The zips are either DEAD ON or a digit off which means it was postmarked in the next town...or even down the block from you...like it is here in NY. But that is OK....Round 2 is getting prepared...the LK is recovering and MY PEPPERS are SAFE...just for the record!!!! LOL LOOK BELOW!!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Hey Squid....that is not a bad idea....and I know that The Ghost would definitely side with the LK!
> 
> Now Joker Boys....you can deny all you want....the intelligence is not wrong. The zips are either DEAD ON or a digit off which means it was postmarked in the next town...or even down the block from you...like it is here in NY. But that is OK....Round 2 is getting prepared...the LK is recovering and MY PEPPERS are SAFE...just for the record!!!! LOL LOOK BELOW!!


Are those Hungarian wax peppers? I like them because they're a good flavor and not overpowering. They're great in salsa. After the latest defeat by S&A, perhaps gardening should be more of a full-time gig, don't you think? :lol:


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

forgop said:


> Are those Hungarian wax peppers? I like them because they're a good flavor and not overpowering. They're great in salsa. After the latest defeat by S&A, perhaps gardening should be more of a full-time gig, don't you think? :lol:


Just when you thought it was safe to go into your garden...

(Que Jaws music)


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

I here alot of singing but no bringing!!!!!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Those are Sweet Banana Peppers! 

And I think the garden is the only safe place at the moment....who cares if its raining....lol....you wont find me here...very far from my office!!


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

Hey LK, let us know when your bringing the A game.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

You my friend wasnt part of my first round.....very lucky....although ROUND 2 will be MUCH HARDER!! So I am glad you volunteered!  It funny though that a small army of 10+ is needed for the mighty LEGEND KILLER!!!


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

I think my one package took care of you. (ps, enjoy the smokes, hope you like)


----------



## Barnz-cl (Mar 7, 2007)

I've been out of town for a few days. All I can say is that the Tampa Sweetheart #500 is a great cigar.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Gatormoye said:


> I think my one package took care of you. (ps, enjoy the smokes, hope you like)


LIKE???? More like LOVE....that was a KILLER selection and more than generous! That is why I Posted your pic last as the FINAL BLOW! They all kept bringing me closer to the ground and then I open yours last and that was it....I woke up a few hours later...lol


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

That was quite a package from Steve. Very nice brother!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Hey Squid....that is not a bad idea....and I know that The Ghost would definitely side with the LK!
> 
> Now Joker Boys....you can deny all you want....the intelligence is not wrong. The zips are either DEAD ON or a digit off which means it was postmarked in the next town...or even down the block from you...like it is here in NY. But that is OK....Round 2 is getting prepared...the LK is recovering and MY PEPPERS are SAFE...just for the record!!!! LOL LOOK BELOW!!


No speaka engwish...


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> LIKE???? More like LOVE....that was a KILLER selection and more than generous! That is why I Posted your pic last as the FINAL BLOW! They all kept bringing me closer to the ground and then I open yours last and that was it....I woke up a few hours later...lol


I think Mario is the equivalent to Jimmy "The Mouth of the South" Hart more so than a bruiser in the ring. Steve is trying to teach you a thing or two. :lol:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

forgop said:


> I think Mario is the equivalent to Jimmy "The Mouth of the South" Hart more so than a bruiser in the ring. Steve is trying to teach you a thing or two. :lol:


The LK doesnt need a class my friend....it will be the LK who will be taking you to school....maybe I should show you the recent outcome on two fellow CL members who decided to sneak attack me multiple times and then I had the last laugh. It was not even a day or two before I joined here. Have you seen CigarFiend1 around...or even the great Doc Stogie Fresh???? I will be happy to send you links of the carnage....never drop your guard against the LK!!!!


----------



## MaytagMan-cl (Jun 21, 2007)

He sure does talk a lot, doesn't he?


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

Gators always bring the A-game. (well exept for the Nebraska game, some Fsu games, but lately Always.)


----------



## PSO (Feb 9, 2007)

Way to Smoke & Aces


----------



## PSO (Feb 9, 2007)

LK, just let me know if you need some help


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Cigarfiend1 said:


> LK, just let me know if you need some help


hmmmmmm.....a possible alignment of two superpowers....this might be interesting.....CigarFiend and LK have a long history together. And you cannot even imagine the firepower that was used.....:errrr:


----------



## PSO (Feb 9, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> hmmmmmm.....a possible alignment of two superpowers....this might be interesting.....CigarFiend and LK have a long history together. And you cannot even imagine the firepower that was used.....:errrr:


LOL, it should have been recorded in the history books


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Cigarfiend1 said:


> LOL, it should have been recorded in the history books


I'll be calling you soon Paul about this and little do these Jokers know, there is yet ANOTHER HEAVY HITTER that is just waiting for me to signal the GREEN LIGHT. He has been in CL long before us and is well respected here. With him on board, we can wipe out any crew.

See we do not need an open enrollment call Jokers to build up an army of 20+ just to hit in quantity. When we hit....it will be PURE QUALITY and RUTHLESS AGGRESSION. Damn Paul...I am suddenly feeling better...what a fast recovery! LOL


----------



## PSO (Feb 9, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> I'll be calling you soon Paul about this and little do these Jokers know, there is yet ANOTHER HEAVY HITTER that is just waiting for me to signal the GREEN LIGHT. He has been in CL long before us and is well respected here. With him on board, we can wipe out any crew.
> 
> See we do not need an open enrollment call Jokers to build up an army of 20+ just to hit in quantity. When we hit....it will be PURE QUALITY and RUTHLESS AGGRESSION. Damn Paul...I am suddenly feeling better...what a fast recovery! LOL


LOL, I knew you would bro. The next thing you will be hereing from some of these boys is  LOL


----------



## MaytagMan-cl (Jun 21, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> I'll be calling you soon Paul about this and little do these Jokers know, there is yet ANOTHER HEAVY HITTER that is just waiting for me to signal the GREEN LIGHT. He has been in CL long before us and is well respected here. With him on board, we can wipe out any crew.
> 
> See we do not need an open enrollment call Jokers to build up an army of 20+ just to hit in quantity. When we hit....it will be PURE QUALITY and RUTHLESS AGGRESSION. Damn Paul...I am suddenly feeling better...what a fast recovery! LOL


The poor fools don't know what they're in for... these two are some havy goddamn hitters!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Yappin' and flappin'...

*YAPPIN' AND FLAPPIN'!!!*


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

MaytagMan said:


> He sure does talk a lot, doesn't he?


Is it just me or does Mario sound a lot like the teacher from Peanuts.

wawah wa wah waaaaaaah wa wa waahhh. :lol:


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

Nobody can take care of Smoke and Aces. You can have 30 people and we will still take care of business. (over 700 facings to hit you with) You think you know all of our members.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I hear a lotta talkin, but I'm not seeing much action here...


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

It is a sad day for the LK....the destruction continues....more posts coming soon....


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Gatormoye said:


> Nobody can take care of Smoke and Aces. You can have 30 people and we will still take care of business. (over 700 facings to hit you with) You think you know all of our members.


HAH! The single most elite "Secret Group" in Cigar-Bombing History is being formed at this very moment!

It will be called "Illuminatus" and the membership will be entirely secret... You can't blame Squid for this, as I am merely contacting some people via email about the possibility of getting this started, and I probably will *not* be an actual member of this new Elite Bombing Squad. I can tell you this much; the bombs will only be designed as Quarterly Hits. (Which means that there will only be FOUR attacks per year) The various Illuminati will select one victim and completely DESTROY that target in such a manner that may make Squid's recent tiny shove at Maduro_Pips seem like child's play... <G>

Again I say this is in the planning stage only, but Squid promises that a new thread containing a small amount of information pertinent to this will be started immediately after RTDA. (Some potential members are a bit pre-occupied until the Show is over)

The potential member-list looks very similar to the membership of the Skull & Bones organization, but specifically related to cigars. <G> Look up Skull & Bones to find how many Movers and Shakers in American history were members of this organization, and then try to relate to that in terms of the cigar world... HAH! Squid has taken this little project on in preference to all other cigar-related things, so I probably will not be posting here on CigarLive very much for the next month or so (other than RTDA-Related stuff)...

I promise that ONE CigarLive member every three months will DIE a severely gruesome and horrible death because of this!

Squid Has Spoken!!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

lol...sounda like a challenge to me.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> lol...sounda like a challenge to me.


HAH! Whoops, were you even talking to SQUID? <G>


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> It is a sad day for the LK....the destruction continues....more posts coming soon....


OK - I take it back, my bad. I DO see some action here, but all of it is landing on Mario's office, secretary's desk, waiting room, business on either side of him...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> HAH! The single most elite "Secret Group" in Cigar-Bombing History is being formed at this very moment!
> 
> It will be called "Illuminatus" and the membership will be entirely secret... You can't blame Squid for this, as I am merely contacting some people via email about the possibility of getting this started, and I probably will *not* be an actual member of this new Elite Bombing Squad. I can tell you this much; the bombs will only be designed as Quarterly Hits. (Which means that there will only be FOUR attacks per year) The various Illuminati will select one victim and completely DESTROY that target in such a manner that may make Squid's recent tiny shove at Maduro_Pips seem like child's play... <G>
> 
> ...


SOUNDS LIKE WW III IS ABOUT TO START! WHEN THIS GETS CLOSE i'LL BE IN STEALTH MODE!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> HAH! The single most elite "Secret Group" in Cigar-Bombing History is being formed at this very moment!
> 
> It will be called "Illuminatus" and the membership will be entirely secret... You can't blame Squid for this, as I am merely contacting some people via email about the possibility of getting this started, and I probably will *not* be an actual member of this new Elite Bombing Squad. I can tell you this much; the bombs will only be designed as Quarterly Hits. (Which means that there will only be FOUR attacks per year) The various Illuminati will select one victim and completely DESTROY that target in such a manner that may make Squid's recent tiny shove at Maduro_Pips seem like child's play... <G>
> 
> ...


Wah wah waah wa wwwwwwaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh wah waw waw.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

forgop said:


> Wah wah waah wa wwwwwwaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh wah waw waw.


Sounds like the "Peanuts" teacher speaking


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Forgop was complaining I guess. Was that a hemohroid issue or what? <G> Duhh... He *gots* to be complaining about some sort of ailment!!! <G>


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

my eyes are starting to water again!


----------

